# Roofer's Boots



## 2ndGen

When I was a kid, I remember my father wearing these types of boots for years and years and years. I think their known as "crepe soled" boots. 

Supposedly, they were the choice of boot for Roofers? 

They were like these boots:










Does anybody here know why they were preferred by Roofers?


----------



## Teetorbilt

They were called Desert Boots and the tops were splits as opposed to top grain leather. One of my brothers (in charge of roofing) wore them almost eclusively. They were also popular with surfers ?? at the time. They had a gum rubber sole that allowed you to walk on tile roofs without slipping or cracking the tiles.


----------



## mdshunk

I've seen a few guys using those "Cougar Paws". I swear they could walk on a 12/12 almost. 


http://www.cougarpaws.com/


----------



## guppy

*roofers boots*

the crepe rubber used in the soles is now hard to find and expensive.
i wore desert boots for 20 plus years,could walk almost any pitch, not damage shingles in the heat.
only desert boots available now are Clarks-over $180.00 in canada.
the lace eylets on the Clarks do not hold up-made in China now,.not England


----------



## catalfanoc

they still make a roofing boot it looks like a hightop bowling shoe they are about 100.00 they have real soft soles. The one guy that works with me were's them all the time.


----------



## Patrick

I wear merrils and can walk on almost anything with them


----------



## A W Smith

mdshunk said:


> I've seen a few guys using those "Cougar Paws". I swear they could walk on a 12/12 almost.
> 
> 
> http://www.cougarpaws.com/


oh thats a tough one. Ill bet ill be buying them eventually though. I'm already walking on 10/12 with K mart sneakers. I must be out of my mind.


http://www.shoplocal.com/default.aspx?action=detailbrowselarge&storeid=2421986&title=All+E.Z.+Strider%c2%ae+men%e2%80%99s+athletic+shoes+&img=http%3a%2f%2fakimages.crossmediaservices.com%2fdyn_li%2f600.0.90.0%2fRetailers%2fKmart%2f080224_11_img_1383733653.jpg


----------



## 2ndGen

*My boot of choice:*


----------



## tinner666

MCGregor Tennis shoes and SafTrax have good traction.


----------



## MikeForsch

*The roofer's boot*

The boot that you show was generally used by general contractors, and sometimes by roofers. 

In both types of boot the sole was the factor. A worker had a variety of surfaces that must be encountered on the job. Hard, abrasive, jagged, sharp objects, junk-yard or rock quary type environment might call for a boot with a lugged, hard sole to protect against those types of hazards. 

On the other hand, you would choose a boot with a soft sole, foamy, open celled rubber (crepe), even cork with a rubber binder (the real roofers boot) and the sides of the boot were usually double layered with a plain soft toe. 

The foot would work at weird angles all day, so you wanted great side support. The reason for the soft toe was the same; if you worked with your feet pointed downhill, your toes would get torn up after a few hours (like a bloody knuckle) so therefore the soft toes on the boots.

You wanted the soft sole so you would not damage the roofing material; sometimes sheet-metal, aluminum, copper, not just shingles or tiles; so, no hard type soles. Leather slides badly on metal roofing. Cork will stick to most things, even when wet; but, it doesn't wear very long if used in a rough evironment.

Thorogood shows a perfect example of the "old-school" roofer's boot; it looks like a high top bowling shoe-----the sole isn't the same---mine had a cork/rubber sole and were an 8 inch version for $49.00 which was big bucks in the 60s (yeah, I'm older).

Hope this was a good answer for you--


----------



## Roofman20033

I met an old school adjuster who had been walking on roofs for 25 years. He had tried every shoe known to man and swore by the Wallabee shoe from Australia. They run about $100.00 in the states with the crepe rubber sole.
I like them better than cougar paws as you don't have to keep buying new soles!


----------



## avguy

I get a new pair of Pit Boss every year and a half.
I've never had a problem, except for the crap laces Timberland puts on them.


----------



## edwardBe

*Roofer's boots*

The tradtional roofer's boots are made by Thorogood and have an extra piece of leather riveted to the upper that keeps the upper from ripping off from the sole due to standing on a tilted surface all day. Gemplers.com has them for about $140.


----------



## skyhook

2ndGen said:


> When I was a kid, I remember my father wearing these types of boots for years and years and years. I think their known as "crepe soled" boots.
> 
> Supposedly, they were the choice of boot for Roofers?
> 
> They were like these boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody here know why they were preferred by Roofers?


Dickies still makes them. About $60 at Sears and some sporting goods stores. Not preffered by this roofer. too slippery on comp shingles. Cold and slippery as heck in the snow. I wear Timberlines on the roof.


----------



## 2ndGen

edwardBe said:


> The tradtional roofer's boots are made by Thorogood and have an extra piece of leather riveted to the upper that keeps the upper from ripping off from the sole due to standing on a tilted surface all day. Gemplers.com has them for about $140.


Duluth is also selling them but with a much better (IMO) color scheme. 
Going for about $175. there (but I'll pay the extra for the nice brown leather).
The Duluth version is like the King Ranch Series of boots. 
 

*Thorogood*









*Duluth*


----------



## larryb

I remember some years ago standing on top of a 3 1/2 story roof on a home that was on top of a hill on a very windy day while I and an insurance adjuster measured out the roof. After nearly being blown off the roof (no traction with my work boots) I asked him about his boots (Cougar Paws). I ordered a pair of my own the next day and swear by them. 

Wanting an extra pair to keep in my other vehicle, I ordered the second pair several years later. Unfortuneatly, "Cougar" changed manufactuers and the new pair were junk and tore up my feet. I still swear by the old much better made pair but can only swear at the low quality of the new pair. I offered another contractor friend to trade my "new" pair for his old paid but he refused. C-Paws used to be great. Now, not so much.


----------



## buildpinnacle

This might sound wierd, but I wear steel toe dr. martens 2295 wellington boots. The sole is good for me up to a 9 with caution. I don't trust anything over a 7 without being very careful anyway which is a good rule of thumb. When you start trusting your wonder shoes, you'll end up hanging off a gutter. Boots run about $120. I like them b/c I don't have to switch shoes between low slope jobs and steep slope.


----------



## 2ndGen

Something newer and cheaper...Don't look like they'll last though. 

http://www.skechers.com/style/61709...oogle-_-productsearch-_-09&CAWELAID=720376012


----------



## 2ndGen

Can't believe I'm actually seriously contemplating spending $175. on a pair of semi-custom Duluth/Thorogood 
Roofer's Boots to replace my beloved 5 year old Timberland Pro Pit Boss boots that are worn beyond repair. 
I'm pretty sure I'm going to do it. I'll let you guys know how I like them. Worst case scenario, 
I can always go back to my trustworthy (and significantly less costly) Timbs. 
But! I HAVE to try these Thorogood Roofer's Boots! I just HAVE to! 


*Duluth*









*Timberland*


----------



## red_cedar

2ndGen said:


> Duluth is also selling them but with a much better (IMO) color scheme.
> Going for about $175. there (but I'll pay the extra for the nice brown leather).
> The Duluth version is like the King Ranch Series of boots.
> 
> 
> *Thorogood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Duluth*


I wore the Thorogood for a lot of years. Hard to break in but when they are, they are very form fitting and comfortable. back in the late 70's thru the 80's they were $90- $100. maybe they were closer to $65 -$70 in the late 70's. Not the best sole for walking 10 /12's, but a lot of roof walking is feel. That flap in front wasnt there when I wore them.
If you dont drag your foot and wear out the side, you can resole them a few times. ( dragging your foot would occur when handnailing and sitting on your hip )


I got the cougar paws when they first came out. Good traction. But getting off the roof onto the ladder then ground, seemed like it was a waste.


----------



## 2ndGen

red_cedar said:


> I wore the Thorogood for a lot of years. Hard to break in but when they are, they are very form fitting and comfortable. back in the late 70's thru the 80's they were $90- $100. maybe they were closer to $65 -$70 in the late 70's. Not the best sole for walking 10 /12's, but a lot of roof walking is feel. That flap in front wasnt there when I wore them.
> If you dont drag your foot and wear out the side, you can resole them a few times. ( dragging your foot would occur when handnailing and sitting on your hip )
> 
> 
> I got the cougar paws when they first came out. Good traction. But getting off the roof onto the ladder then ground, seemed like it was a waste.


 
That's one thing...when Timberlands were made in America, they could be re-soled. 
Now that they're made overseas, they uppers just can't be made to receive new soles 
so boots that are nice and broken in have to be tossed out. But, I can't complain, 
I got about 5 years out of my current pair (albeit with cruddy soles the last couple of years). 
If the Thorogoods are rebuildable, then they are definitely worth the price-of-entry. 

I never liked the Cougar Paws. 
They seemed too gimmicky to me and didn't look like they'd stand up to the abuse I put my boots through. 

Thanks for the info RC. :thumbsup:


----------



## red_cedar

Good shoes / boots are important. Those Thorogood boots are made well and provide good support. 
First time I saw that Duluth has some. I order many of their products, good stuff. Duluths look like they may have softer leather.

If you order the suede looking ones, be prepared for blisters. Break em in on the ground, then walk the roofs.

I might get a pair again, maybe the Duluths. For old time sake.

Let us know.


----------



## kage

The roofer boots i remember we use to call them the clown shoes..they stuck good tho..


----------



## larryb

mdshunk said:


> I've seen a few guys using those "Cougar Paws". I swear they could walk on a 12/12 almost.
> 
> 
> http://www.cougarpaws.com/


 
I wouldn't go on any roof without my Cougar Paws (the old pair). I decided to order a second pair a few years later to keep in my other vehicle. After wearing them several times my feet started to hurt as if someone had run over them. It took me a ahwile to discover the problem. I compared my old pair of CPaws to the new. Old were great and well manufactured. The new pair? Mr. Cougar changed manufacurers and the new pair were poorly made junk. Stopped wearing the new pair and the foot problem went away. I used the new pair to support my tool box in the back of my truck, at least they were good for something.


----------



## room2roof

2ndGen said:


> When I was a kid, I remember my father wearing these types of boots for years and years and years. I think their known as "crepe soled" boots.
> 
> Supposedly, they were the choice of boot for Roofers?
> 
> They were like these boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody here know why they were preferred by Roofers?


Yes they were the boots most Roofers chose back then and my grandfather made those boots. The bottoms said Vulcan on them and they were so soft and spongey they stuk to a Roof like glue.....I used to Roof with my Dad as kid from the time I was about 8 and he worked my lil butt like a mule but I always had more money than all the other kids my age and I played alot of Asteroids and Space Invaders while they all watched me...lol..I always had a pair of those Boots on.....Mainly because I had like 60 pairs for Free ..lol

These days I wear Cougar Paws mainly and I love them. Safety First people!!! lol

Charlotte North Carolina Roofing Contractor | Statesville NC Roofers | Mooresville NC Roofing company


----------



## 2ndGen

room2roof said:


> *I used to Roof with my Dad as kid from the time I was about 8 and he worked my lil butt like a mule but I always had more money than all the other kids my age and I played alot of Asteroids and Space Invaders while they all watched me..*.


Story of my life too.

While my friends were going to the pool during the day in the summer, 
I was on a 100+ degree roof every day, 7 days a week.

BUT! I had a different pair of sneakers for every day of the month
that I paid for myself. Had 2 cars before I even had my license and
while they were sportin' Mopeds, I was rollin' on a Kawasaki Ninja.

And, I worked every day off I had from school and my vacations. 

I gave thanks to my father on one fathers day while in my early 20's
not just for teaching me how to work, but for teaching me to feed my
own family for the rest of my life. Best gift a father can give a son.
:thumbsup:


----------



## room2roof

My Dad would holler like a manic "cmon kid, move your a$$" "lets go, lets go, lets go" or more explicit phrases to get me moving. Keep in mind I was about 8...lol I hustled til I was about 16 then decided the ladies were more important till I abruptly realized that the money is needed to score the ladies...lol...Not many women want to date a handsome poor s.o.b....not the classy ones anyway..lol


----------



## kage

emokhimy123 said:


> Roofing boots take quite a punishment, especially on the sides, when abraded all day by asphalt shingles.


 one of my guys uses somekind of glue and sticks pieces of tire rubber on the sides of boots...


----------



## skyhook

2ndGen said:


> Can't believe I'm actually seriously contemplating spending $175. on a pair of semi-custom Duluth/Thorogood
> Roofer's Boots to replace my beloved 5 year old Timberland Pro Pit Boss boots that are worn beyond repair.


_Here is how I justify the expense. 
Boots $175 for 5 years = $35 per year, $3 per month, $0.80 per week, $0.11 per day._​


----------



## 2ndGen

emokhimy123 said:


> Roofing boots take quite a punishment, especially on the sides, when abraded all day by asphalt shingles.


That is precisely why it's between the Thorogoods and these Timberland PRO Power Welts:


----------



## red_cedar

2ndGen said:


> That is precisely why it's between the Thorogoods and these Timberland PRO Power Welts:


Those power welts wont have the glove like feel as the thorogoods, after their broken in that is.
3 seaons of real use may be all youll get out them.

Those other ones look a little bulky.

2nd. generation--- those thorogoods are -tradition-.


----------



## iMP Contracting

2ndGen said:


> That is precisely why it's between the Thorogoods and these Timberland PRO Power Welts:


Iv had the power welts.. really good boots but they steel toe only lasted a week before they both had holes. But once they wwre broken in I didn't wanna trade them in. Lol. But lately I been using DC skate shoes tied pretty tight and im able to get around on 9/12 no problem.. not saying I didnt pull a couple nails out of my feet every season though. Lol. But I def need to find a good roofing boot also.


----------



## 2ndGen

I'm going with the Thorogoods of course.
But the Timberland Pit Bosses were (are) incredible comfortable.
They were literally my favorite pair of footwear to wear. 

Thanks for all the info guys. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## guardiankevinh

2ndGen said:


> When I was a kid, I remember my father wearing these types of boots for years and years and years. I think their known as "crepe soled" boots.
> 
> Supposedly, they were the choice of boot for Roofers?
> 
> They were like these boots:
> 
> Does anybody here know why they were preferred by Roofers?


Sure do!....cougar paws, they have a website and cost around $145..well worth it. They have a velcro bottom and you can replace the pads. I would strongly recommend these boots


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

2ndGen said:


> I'm going with the Thorogoods of course.
> But the Timberland Pit Bosses were (are) incredible comfortable.
> They were literally my favorite pair of footwear to wear.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I agree, I have 2 pairs of pit bosses. They tend to get a bit heavy by the end of the day. I usually only wear steel toes when I'm doing demo. The rest of the time im wearing hiking boots. A good pair of skate shoes for when doing roofs( I am a shoe whore...).


----------



## 2ndGen

SclafaniBuilder said:


> I agree, I have 2 pairs of pit bosses. They tend to get a bit heavy by the end of the day. I usually only wear steel toes when I'm doing demo. The rest of the time im wearing hiking boots. A good pair of skate shoes for when doing roofs( I am a shoe whore...).


I'm ready for another pair, but again, my current pair is so comfortable I don't want to get rid of them. I have a honkin' big hole on the left side of my left boot, the soles are smooth, but damn! They are literally the most comfortable pair of footwear I have.


----------



## Chris Coolidge

I'm amazed to see all the endorsements for cougar paws on here. We specialize in cleaning gutters/chimneys/vents etc.. in large apartment complexes. Your day consists of hauling extended 32'ers and 40'ers from one building to the next and then running the perimeter of the roof at a pretty brisk pace. The cougar paws worked great for about 3 months, after that the hardened plastic sole on the bottom of the boot which the Velcro roof pad connects to starts to become worn down and brittle. 

To make a long story short, it says literally right on the boots under no circumstances continue to use the boots more than 6 months because of exactly that reason. I read this little tidbit AFTER I was on a few 12/12 roofs and had a pad come off on a boot at which point you are standing on HARD PLASTIC which is basically the equivalent of a ice skate dipped in olive oil. I stay in the valleys and on the ridges as a habit on anything steep and both times the pad came off on me I was fortunate to be in 1 of those 2 spots so I could grab on to something and not slide right off the roof. After that 2nd time I threw them out, I even have a couple sets of the brand new pads for them still which run $20 a pop. A set of pads would last me about 2 wks on average if I was running roofs every day. Also if you get the pads wet/muddy at all they are ruined and there goes another $20. For the price of the boots and considering they only last you 6 months I would say the cougar paws are a bad buy and definitely a safety hazard if you use them a lot or for more than the recommended 6 months. I bought the originally manufactured paws too which apparently were higher quality than the manufacturer they use now. These things stick to the roof like glue when you first get them but trust me when that pad slides off it's some scary ****.


----------



## oldfrt

From an old Popular Mechanics Magazine:


----------

